# Mother of Pearl Blanks?



## MattTheHat (Jan 28, 2016)

I've seen them in the past, in fact, I think I turned a couple a few years ago, but none of the usual suspects seem to offer them currently, at least that I can locate. I'm looking for something like the Abalone blanks that Exotic Blanks carries, but in mother of pearl. I'm hoping someone here knows of a source I haven't checked yet. 

Help!


-Matt


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 28, 2016)

Those are tru-stone blanks and many vendors may have stopped carrying tru-stone due to the huge increase in price. You can check here. r and b crafts - tru-stone blanks Excellent people to deal with. What is confusing me though is you mention they look like Abalone blanks. Do you have a photo???


----------



## MattTheHat (Jan 28, 2016)

Definitely not Tru-Stone. What I'm looking for is basically mother of pearl cut into strips, glued onto a brass tube, and then cast in clear acrylic. Here's part of a screen grab from Exotic Blanks' site showing the abalone blank:







There are other types of mother of pearl blanks too. Some look like crushed pieces glued to the blank and then cast with clear acrylic. 


-Matt


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 28, 2016)

OK Matt now I know what you are looking for. Those are specialty blanks made by members and are showcased with various vendors. They are not mass produced as of yet that I know of.


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2016)

Not sure if they still carry them:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mop-132926/


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 28, 2016)

I had gotten one from Classic Nib about two years ago.

Here is a pic.

Edit: Mark, I didn't see your link before posting. Good memory!


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 28, 2016)

Matt,

I just got a couple of mother of pearl blanks from Peachtree woodworking.  They are listed under the acrylic pen blank section.

Tim


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 28, 2016)

:Robot Check


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2016)

Butch also had made some with a different color:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f65/paua-abalone-sierra-blank-81047/


----------



## MattTheHat (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep, Charlie's pen is exactly the type of thing I was thinking of. I'll check Peachtree.

Thanks, Folks!


-Matt


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Mother of Pearl is really a broad term.  In my research different shell suppliers use that term to apply to different species of shells.  When I do these for Exotic blanks I use Natural Awabi as my "Mother of Pearl" color.  Below is what one of those blanks look like:



Is that what you are looking for?

I don't make those as often because honestly the demand is a little lower and they are more time consuming since I need to make sure everything stays absolutely clean.  I do not have any of the Awabi Material right now to make any right away.  I will order some in my next shipment though.

Send me a PM if you have any questions.  More than happy to help out.


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2016)

MattTheHat said:


> Yep, Charlie's pen is exactly the type of thing I was thinking of. I'll check Peachtree.
> 
> Thanks, Folks!
> 
> ...



The Peachtree blanks are NOT the one's in Charlie's pic.  Ron's is the closest match for the strips vs chips.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 28, 2016)

These maybe Mat? Ron Robbins (Brownsfn2) makes these. You can contact him on here via PM.







The one I attached is made from awabi shell, which is a little more creamy (ivory) then MOP, but shows a lot more color and shimmer and is just a nicer look (IMHO) than MOP. I have attached a link to a pen done in MOP for comparison. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mop-emperor-66341/

JohnU is the only one that I ever remember seeing doing the shell bits, (  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mother-pearl-elegant-sierra-48012/ )  and they are amazing too! I could be wrong on this, but I don't think that he sells those blanks any more.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 28, 2016)

Ugh! Ron beat me while I was looking for a pic!


----------



## MattTheHat (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, those are precisely the type of blank I had in mind. I'll drop you a PM, Ron.

Thanks, folks!


-Matt


----------



## SteveG (Jan 28, 2016)

These are the blanks I mentioned in my PM:


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 28, 2016)

SteveG said:


> These are the blanks I mentioned in my PM:



Steve, those are very nice looking blanks. 
I do not see any gaps between the slices of mop. Looks to have been mitered/beveled and not square cut.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 28, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> SteveG said:
> 
> 
> > These are the blanks I mentioned in my PM:
> ...




You are correct: mitered and no gaps. Some strips were joined end to end within one strip. This also was done very well, and does not detract from the blank at all. The two turned blanks were quickly ruff turned/polished to be able to inspect closely, leaving some small chip-out on the surface. This will be turned off when the blank is finish turned. I have offered these to Matt at $35 each plus shipping. If he passes, they are available. (Your choice, I am keeping one of them.)


----------



## TurtleTom (Jan 28, 2016)

I just thought I had seen some ugly pen blanks till John linked that set on Amazon.


----------



## Shorty1967 (Dec 27, 2018)

*Mother of pearl blanks*

I just bought 2 from penn state industries. Now, can you tell me the best way to cut them to size. These have tubes in them 27/64. Thanks!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 27, 2018)

Shorty1967 said:


> I just bought 2 from penn state industries. Now, can you tell me the best way to cut them to size. These have tubes in them 27/64. Thanks!



Tom, you will get replies from both camps..... the high speed steel group and the carbide group. 
You are turning the clear resin and not the MOP, unless the blanks you have are made differently. For me, I turn my acrylic blanks from start to almost finished with a seriously sharp 1” spindle roughing gouge followed by a skew. Sometimes, I do use the skew laid flat as a scraper. 
Good luck!

Edit: I forgot to mention that I use the spindle roughing gouge in a skew mode... planing cuts only. NOT in scraping or peeling mode.


----------



## Shorty1967 (Dec 27, 2018)

*Mother of pearl blanks*

Thank you Charlie W. Yes I am talking about a tube wrapped in MOP and encased in some type of resin or ?. The ones I bought are 5" long and need to be shortened to the appropriate length for the pen kit I am making. Just curious as to what method one would use to cut it. I thought I would try a razor saw as it works well with cutting tubes to length.  What do you think?


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 27, 2018)

Shorty1967 said:


> Thank you Charlie W. Yes I am talking about a tube wrapped in MOP and encased in some type of resin or ?. The ones I bought are 5" long and need to be shortened to the appropriate length for the pen kit I am making. Just curious as to what method one would use to cut it. I thought I would try a razor saw as it works well with cutting tubes to length.  What do you think?



I did t realize you were cutting the length in my earlier reply.
When you say Razor saw, are you referring to the powered one with a round blade or a hand razor saw which cuts metal?

I would suggest cutting by hand so there will not be an issue with heat build up as with a band saw, abrasive blade. Probably a hack saw with the finest blade you can find....cut it a touch long and sand to exact length. Sand slowly and lightly to again prevent heat buildup. Rick Herrell’s Sanding Jig would be a good fit here as you can run your lathe slower than a standard disc sander.
You may want to make one cut farther out to test your cutting sanding procedures. I do not recommend using a barrel trimmer( mill) on the end of these blanks.
After cutting and sanding, blot the ends of the blank a couple of times with thin CA. This will seal the ends to prevent moisture getting in the blank while wet sanding.


----------

